# Transferring data from Google analytics



## Nunty

Why would I get this message: "Transferring data from Google analytics" when I use Forum Jump to move around WRF? It came on just before "Transferring data from Forum.WordReference.com".

Inquiring minds, and all that.


----------



## Jana337

Shalom,

It is a tool that compiles aggregate statistics about forum visitors (which website they come from or if they typed the forum URL into the address bar, how long they stay, where they are located, whether they are new or returning users, peak hours...). 

Jana


----------



## Nunty

Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

Jana337 said:


> It is a tool that compiles statistics about forum visitors



Ah!  Jana, I wouldn't say it that way.  It doesn't give me statistics about individuals, just _aggregate _statistics about what people do here.  Referring sites, countries of origin, etc.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I got a bit worried after Jana's post then, I have seen that link pop up a few times as well (ooh, nearly), but.. howcome it is needed?


----------



## mkellogg

Why?    People who run websites like to have good information about the way people are using the site, number of visitors per day, etc.

Did you know that a fair number of people find the WordReference forums by searching for "best regards" on Google?  I do, and the the analytics package told me that. 

Also, you might find this of interest:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=75069


----------



## TrentinaNE

Mike, will you be updating that ultra-cool map in your linked thread later this year?   

Elisabetta


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Elisabetta,

Sure.   But let's do it at the end of September when everybody is back from vacation. (Remind me then.)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Well, it was mentioned what site we come off.. and I just wouldn't like that information to be logged, if I went to a specific site, and then came straight here, I would have a severe problem with that.

One thing I hate about Google is its logging "policy".. they keep everything, EVERYTHING you ever do, and monitor you and build up character profiles of I.P addresses, ok they aren't as bad as AOL.. who release your searches for market research.. see this link for more info:
http://news.com.com/AOLs+disturbing+glimpse+into+users+lives/2100-1030_3-6103098.html

I'm just big on privacy, and google makes me nervous because of what it knows about all of us, I might seem paranoid, but I am not, I just feel incredibly strongly on what information should be kept on people and what information shouldn't.

Albeit I see its advantages to this site, I would just like to know exactly what information google-analytics stores when I visit this site, I don't think I am wrong in asking this question, and I hope you will tell me the truth.


----------



## danielfranco

Oh, friend Alex, but I must object strenuously to this choice of words:



> *Originally posted by Alex_Murphy*
> ... and I hope you will tell me the truth.



Why, if he chose to answer you, _would he not?_


----------



## Moogey

Google Analytics collects a lot of information. The data it collects on the user level is: browser version, platform version, screen resolution, screen colors, languages, whether or not Java is enabled, whether or not Flash is enabled, the speed of your internet connection, and your ISP. Also your location. However, I don't think it links this data to you as a member here on WR. It's just added for statistics.

I know, I use this service as well 

But don't worry - a lot of websites can take this information without you knowing it, and they don't have to tell you that they're collecting this info either! The majority of sites do take this!

-M


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thank you Moogey, as always, but it is the data stored from google's own searches that worries me the most, that Mike is able to get.



> Did you know that a fair number of people find the WordReference forums by searching for "best regards" on Google?



My main concern is how this sort of stuff is logged by, as a statistic who is just a number, or an ISP address, danielfranco, I find your comments about my "truth" statements, sort of... well.. weird (in blankness of a way to express the "stupid" I couldn't seem to express in a way that seemed appropriate, that isn't considered offensive, hopefully someone can help me out here?)

But, it would be much easier to make a comment about how "nothing" happens instead of the truth. I don't think that Mike is a liar, at all, anyone who set up this absolute heaven for me, couldn't be! Still, I wonder, and I know a lot of people wouldn't tell me the truth if I asked and they knew I wouldn't want to hear that answer.

This is why I ask.


----------



## Moogey

Alex, if you click a link on any site, the new site that you are on will be able to know which site you came from.

For example, if you're on WRF and there's a link to google.com. If you click that link, the folks at Google can know that you just arrived at their site as a result of clicking a link here at WRF. They can pinpoint it down to the specific topic that the link was listed and clicked in. Because your search terms are listed in the Google search URL, programmers have programmed scripts that "pluck out" the search term from the URL. That's how Mike knows about this, and other webmasters.

To display the URL of last page on your website, all you need to do in PHP is type *<?php echo $_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER']; ?> *That's it. It's that simple.

Sorry if I scare you, but you should know, your computer volunteers a lot of information to web servers.

-M


----------



## danielfranco

Well, I suppose if what you meant to say with "stupid" is actually "stupid" then by all means you should say it, if you mean it. I don't mind. I might be just that, you know?
What I objected to, in case further clarification is needed, is the implication that anybody would answer you with a lie, including the forum administrator. Why bother, when all anyone has to do is ignore you?
But we care, that's why we answer.
I care for you, Alex, that's why I objected instead of ignoring you.
You are my word-brother, man.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I agree! I don't dislike you danielfranco.. I don't know who would lie to me I just hope I wouldn't be lied to.

I've got a PM off Mike and I know everything that people can tell off my PC.. I knew most of it..but

Is it only if I link off another site where a moderator of another site can see I linked to it, what about if I typed it in the address bar, would that one show up?


----------



## Moogey

Alex_Murphy said:


> Is it only if I link off another site where a moderator of another site can see I linked to it, what about if I typed it in the address bar, would that one show up?



In the PHP code above, it outputs what is known as a variable. Variables have values. Computer programming terminology is quite like math terminology. Well anyway, if you just type in a website in the address bar, this variable is blank, it has no value. So that means your answer is no -- they can't see the other pages you were on.

I can't speak for other languages although I'd say they're the same as PHP. I'm 99% sure that PHP is the most used server-side programming language. (These forums were made in PHP.)

I think we're still on topic, but tell me otherwise.

-M


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm familiar with the terminology, not with Internet/Website languages, I used to use C++/Java a lot. So, all is understood.


----------

